# Got my pet insurance



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, after recent events and threads, I finally purchased pet insurance. I went with Pet Plan, the most basic plan. I just want insurance for unforseen illness and injury so I wasn't looking for one to cover regular care (although that would be nice!). It was easy to sign up and I paid for the year so I saved a little bit. It was only $183 for the year. I signed Steve up as a maltese mix, as I truly believe he is a mix, rather than purebred maltese and it was a few dollars less a month. I don't know if I have to verify that or not? Guess I'll find out. Anyway, it was so easy and the peace of mind is worth it! Anyone who hasn't done so yet, look into it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you! After the huge vet bills I had with Lady, I signed Bailey up for Pet Plan right after I got him. The routine vet bills I can plan for, but emergencies can easily run into the thousands. I would never want to be in a position not to be able to afford life saving treatment for Bailey.

I just want to remind everyone that pet insurance doesn't work like our insurance. We can't just hand the vet the card and have them bill the insurance company directly. Payment is expected at the time of service although some vets will work out a payment plan if you have a long standing relationship with them. Emergency vets are another story. Most require payment upfront before they will even treat your pet. They will turn you away if you can't pay so it is still important to have an emergency vet bills fund.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow... that's interesting!!! I happened to make the call today to PetPlan and ask about their policy. The lady quote me $35.xx a month! That's after 15% discount! I did give her the information as my dogs are Maltese, not mix (since they are not...)... I asked for $200 deduction/incident, 80% refunds. I think that's the very basic plan that they offered. How come there's such a difference?!?!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mostlytina said:


> Wow... that's interesting!!! I happened to make the call today to PetPlan and ask about their policy. The lady quote me $35.xx a month! That's after 15% discount! I did give her the information as my dogs are Maltese, not mix (since they are not...)... I asked for $200 deduction/incident, 80% refunds. I think that's the very basic plan that they offered. How come there's such a difference?!?!


You can compare different plans on their website. The cost per month varies depending on the age of the pets, which plan you select, etc.

Petplan Pet Insurance - The Best Pet Health Insurance Plans for Unexpected Veterinary Bills - Get a Free Quote!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> The cost per month varies depending on the age of the pets, which plan you select, etc.


Ahhhhhhh.... you are right, Marj. I guess, Steve must be a really young pup...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that PetPlan and maybe others give a discount if you rescued/adopted a dog as I recall and also it's less for mixes than purebred. Also dependent on age of pet. And yes, I pay the vet and than am reimbursed when I've used it. You have to give your vet their form to fill out (you get forms prefilled with your dog's ID and info on it so very easy) and you give the vet a paper you need to sign that says that they can send vet records to PetPlan. They were very quick with payment this time. There were deductibles and co-pays (I have the $200 per incident and 80%) but as I said, in one dental for cracked tooth I got back more than my yearly premium. I advise everyone to shop around but I found PetPlan was good about what they do cover vs. what they don't like diseases and ailments that are common in a breed. They don't count those out.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

All pet insurances work the way that Marj stated. You pay up front and they reimburse. I had HUGE vet bills with Lola. So, what I did was get a Care Credit card. It allows 6 months at zero interest. I would charge the vet bill, and pay off what I could with the insurance reimbursement. It worked pretty well for us. I was able to afford her care and not break the bank so to speak. As Marj stated, no one wants to be in the position of not affording life saving care for a beloved pet.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mostlytina said:


> Wow... that's interesting!!! I happened to make the call today to PetPlan and ask about their policy. The lady quote me $35.xx a month! That's after 15% discount! I did give her the information as my dogs are Maltese, not mix (since they are not...)... I asked for $200 deduction/incident, 80% refunds. I think that's the very basic plan that they offered. How come there's such a difference?!?!


Yes, Steve is only 1 year old, and a rescue, and I paid the year in full which saved another $27. I'm not sure if I got a rescue discount though b/c seems like I didn't fill out that part until after I got the quote. But I would imagine age of the dog affects the price more than anything. So his monthly quote was $17.55 for maltese mix (malti-poo is listed on there specifically and it is also $17.55/month). Maltese was $23.something a month.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Yes, Steve is only 1 year old, and a rescue, and I paid the year in full which saved another $27. I'm not sure if I got a rescue discount though b/c seems like I didn't fill out that part until after I got the quote. But I would imagine age of the dog affects the price more than anything. So his monthly quote was $17.55 for maltese mix (malti-poo is listed on there specifically and it is also $17.55/month). Maltese was $23.something a month.


I thought we decided Steve was a teacup sheep dog - or was the quote too high for that breed and you kept it a secret?

( :HistericalSmiley: )


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 3 insured with Pet Plan. The more pets insured, the less you pay. A lot of people would rather set aside some money for emergencies. I'd rather pay $1,200 a year(for all three) and have piece of mind instead of having to come up with a huge amount for unexpected surgery or illness. My plan covers $8,000 a year per pet. Does the amount differ according to what part of the country that you live in? It seems like that was one of the first questions of where I lived before I was given a quote.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I thought we decided Steve was a teacup sheep dog - or was the quote too high for that breed and you kept it a secret?
> 
> ( :HistericalSmiley: )


Yes, I checked, insurance for teacup sheepdog was much higher.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also have PetPlan for Bella. $200 deductible. $19.07 per month. Well worth the peace of mind it brings me. I hope to never have to use it but its good to know its there if I need it...


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

suddenly feel my fluffs are so old...:smcry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a timely thread.:HistericalSmiley:I just signed up all 3 of mine today for Pet Plan. I did it online. They give a discount for each additional pet. I make payments quarterly. I also went with the $200 deductible. You just never know what can pop up. My Rose is 5 years old and has never been sick-then all of a sudden, she gets an anal gland infection. All total, I spent about $300 just for this. Now that I have 3, I'm thinking it would be awful if they all got sick with something at the same time...we would go bankrupt. The cost of vet care has really gone up.:blink:


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Rocky is 5 months old. I got a $200 deductible, 80% coverage, with a 20K per year limit and I pay $20.15 per month. Worth it for peace of mind. I got Pet Plan because of the great recommendations of it from this site.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

After what happened to Bonnie Marie I am seriously thinking at taking Pet Insurance even tho I have enough savings to pay a 10,000$ bill. We never had insurance with Alex and were always able to pay for his vet bills and surgeries but they were never close to such an amount just for one incident. I don't need it for regular check ups. But is probably worth it for accidents.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I thought we decided Steve was a teacup sheep dog - or was the quote too high for that breed and you kept it a secret?
> 
> ( :HistericalSmiley: )





StevieB said:


> Yes, I checked, insurance for teacup sheepdog was much higher.



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: wow, I hear those are super rare and exclusive :thumbsup: Are you sure you didn't claim him as a puff-ball with legs? :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that you signed up for the insurance. It's really great and provided a huge peace of mind. I have it on all 3 girls and use it regularly. They pay like clockwork. I usually have the check in hand about 7-10 days after I submit the claim.

I'm sure that the teacup Sheep Dog was much higher because it's one of new and EXCLUSIVE designer dogs.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, younger dogs are much less expensive to insure! Makes sense, of course.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We just signed up for Embrace. They wanted all the vet notes (not a problem). And then Daisy spent the day at the vets getting IV fluids ($650.00). We'll see how long it takes to get a check from the insurance.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too just signed everyone up with Pet Plan and of course Kelly doesn't feel well right now. After what happened with Bonnie Marie it has made me look into pet insurance more seriously. I kept thinking about it and researching just never actually signed them up.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Amongst other pieces of terrific advice that Sue shared before my boys arrived, was some information about insurance. We purchased it as soon as we got them. Sue and Marj patiently answered all my questions, and we just felt that we didn't want to ever want to be guided by financial constraints. I'm really glad that we did it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celeste, that was very smart of you. I also have Petplan for Zoe and knowing that if there is a need for it is great peace of mind. I cannot tell you the expenses I had with my last furbaby without health insurance and what it cost was crazy. I did everything I could to keep her alive but it would have been great at that time to have health insurance to help with the expense of her illness. It really is important to have.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a great thread and has convinced me to look into Pet Plan! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

chrisnjenn said:


> I got a $200 deductible, 80% coverage, with a 20K per year limit



Just so that you'll know: you can take the $8,000 limit instead of the $20,000 and if you see that your bills are coming closer to the limit ($8,000), 
you can call them 10 days prior and increase it to the next level.

I know it from personal experience from when my Dolcina (R.I.P.) had GME and I incurred thousands of $$$ in bills,
they told me that I could increase the amount to the next level any time within the year.

By doing so, you don't pay a higher fee IN ADVANCE.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Piccolina said:


> Just so that you'll know: you can take the $8,000 limit instead of the $20,000 and if you see that your bills are coming closer to the limit ($8,000),
> you can call them 10 days prior and increase it to the next level.
> 
> I know it from personal experience from when my Dolcina (R.I.P.) had GME and I incurred thousands of $$$ in bills,
> ...


I didn't know you could do that..thanks, Sammy.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Just so that you'll know: you can take the $8,000 limit instead of the $20,000 and if you see that your bills are coming closer to the limit ($8,000),
> you can call them 10 days prior and increase it to the next level.
> 
> I know it from personal experience from when my Dolcina (R.I.P.) had GME and I incurred thousands of $$$ in bills,
> ...


 
Very good to know this, thanks Sammy.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> This is a timely thread.:HistericalSmiley:I just signed up all 3 of mine today for Pet Plan. I did it online. They give a discount for each additional pet. I make payments quarterly. I also went with the $200 deductible. You just never know what can pop up. My Rose is 5 years old and has never been sick-then all of a sudden, she gets an anal gland infection. All total, I spent about $300 just for this. Now that I have 3, I'm thinking it would be awful if they all got sick with something at the same time...we would go bankrupt. The cost of vet care has really gone up.:blink:


I am glad to hear that you signed up for your fluffs, April! :thumbsup: However, I am not sure if they will cover anal gland issue (if it ever happens again in the future). I asked the agent specifically about it because my fluffs had it in the past and I paid about the same amount like you did. The lady wasn't too sure about it. But I think in general... it's a good thing in case something major happens...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to all the wisdom shared on SM, we purchased PetPlan for Bella as soon as we got her. We haven't used it yet, but sinces she's having tummy troubles today, we may put it to work  . I never again want to feel like giving my pets the best possible care is dependent on my checking account balance.


----------



## AmberLuvMaltese (May 30, 2011)

Good for you! How much is your deductible? For everything before (and after!) insurance covers, I usually use my Pet Assure card, which takes 25% off the entire bill - it definitely is good for breed-specific diseases etc. that pet insurance won't cover.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anybody know if the price of the policy goes up every year? Ray is 1.5 years older than MiMi and cost $10 a month more, plus he was the second dog and got a discount, plus cotons are known to have very few genetic illnesses. Obviously the price goes up the older the dog is, but after you have it, will it continue to up substantially every year?


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I sure hope not. I think most people try to "lock" the low rate when they are younger/healthier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think they do go up as they get older. I don't think it's a large jump but I think coverage cost is age related. If we had an increase it wasn't very noticeable. I pay yearly.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess the importance of getting insurance early is not so much locking in a lower rate, but getting them insured before something comes up as they will not cover pre-existing conditions!


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I guess the importance of getting insurance early is not so much locking in a lower rate, but getting them insured before something comes up as they will not cover pre-existing conditions!


That was my biggest reason. Also make sure you do this (below) in the first 30 days with PetPlan.

Is it possible for any of the waiting periods to be waived? 


 Yes! To provide you with ultimate peace of mind, we offer an option to have the exclusion for your pet’s knees waived. Simply visit your vet within the first 30 days of your policy and request that your pet’s knees be certified as healthy.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I forgot to add. If you don't get it checked out and documented by your vet, then you have to wait 6 months to have their knees covered (cruciates and patellas).


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, 
Do your Petplan premiums go up if you file a claim OR as your pet ages?
Thanks!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Piccolina said:


> Just so that you'll know: you can take the $8,000 limit instead of the $20,000 and if you see that your bills are coming closer to the limit ($8,000),
> you can call them 10 days prior and increase it to the next level.
> 
> I know it from personal experience from when my Dolcina (R.I.P.) had GME and I incurred thousands of $$$ in bills,
> ...



Thanks Sammie, i had no idea you could do this. 




AmberLuvMaltese said:


> Good for you! How much is your deductible? For everything before (and after!) insurance covers, I usually use my *Pet Assure card*, which takes 25% off the entire bill - it definitely is good for breed-specific diseases etc. that pet insurance won't cover.


I have never heard of Pet Assure and just looked it up and read about it. The vet i use is on the list of vets that accepts the Pet Assure card. For 5 dogs and a cat it's only $194 a year, not bad at all and i would save much more than that with a 25% deduction.




chrisnjenn said:


> That was my biggest reason. Also make sure you do this (below) in the first 30 days with PetPlan.
> 
> Is it possible for any of the waiting periods to be waived?
> 
> Yes! To provide you with ultimate peace of mind, we offer an option to have the exclusion for your pet’s knees waived. Simply visit your vet within the first 30 days of your policy and request that your pet’s knees be certified as healthy.



I will make sure i do that with the kids. Thank you for starting this thread Celeta, i have learned so much one here.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, friends. Since you guys are smart enough to ask questions I never thought to ask, I did a little more research!: 



mostlytina said:


> Wow... that's interesting!!! I happened to make the call today to PetPlan and ask about their policy. The lady quote me $35.xx a month! That's after 15% discount! I did give her the information as my dogs are Maltese, not mix (since they are not...)... I asked for $200 deduction/incident, 80% refunds. I think that's the very basic plan that they offered. How come there's such a difference?!?!


Per the website FAQ section Question, Have premiums increased over the past few years? Answer: "Yes. Premiums are determined based on three factors: breed, age and location. Premiums can increase due to a change in location (e.g. Veterinary fees in Beverly Hills are greater than fees in Biloxi), increased age and veterinary inflation. As veterinary medicine continues to advance, the cost of treatments continue to rise. Veterinary fee inflation is evaluated carefully and, when necessary, base premium rates are adjusted to reflect the true costs of veterinary care. Please note Petplan premiums never increase based on a pet’s individual claims activity.

Also, there is a 10% discount if pet is microchipped and a 5% discount if you sign up online, these two discounts can be combined. So could explain why mine was so much lower.



Sylie said:


> Does anybody know if the price of the policy goes up every year? Ray is 1.5 years older than MiMi and cost $10 a month more, plus he was the second dog and got a discount, plus cotons are known to have very few genetic illnesses. Obviously the price goes up the older the dog is, but after you have it, will it continue to up substantially every year?


Question: What happens to coverage and premiums as pet gets older? Answer: "Coverage is never decreased due to pets aging. Premiums do increase upon pets reaching certain age brackets."



chrisnjenn said:


> I forgot to add. If you don't get it checked out and documented by your vet, then you have to wait 6 months to have their knees covered (cruciates and patellas).


This is excellent info and I'll be sure and do this this month!



SammieMom said:


> Hi,
> Do your Petplan premiums go up if you file a claim OR as your pet ages?
> Thanks!


"Please note Petplan premiums never increase based on a pet’s individual claims activity." See above regarding increase with age.

Did I get them all?

If not, check here:

dvm magazine 20 questions


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have Lucy signed up for Pets Best Insurance. At the time I selected them, I had received quotes from all of the companies and now I can't remember why I selected that one. I just got a quote from Pet Plan and it was comparable to what I pay now. Pets Best doesn't pay for ANY "breed specific" ailments, including, I believe the knees for maltese or maltese mixes. I think I'm going to switch. Weird how I now can't remember what made me choose Pets Best....


----------

